# Snakes Alive, Cottonmouth!



## noggin nocker (Jun 25, 2011)

Came across this fellow today. He was very cooperating in that he readily demonstrated why they are called "cottonmouths"!  Very intimidating, indeed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice color on that one. Good pics.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 25, 2011)

I probably would only have gotten "AFTER" pics, as in "AFTER I blew his head off."  For some reason, when I see a snake, my first thought is "kill it before it gets away."  I've gotten better about it.  I actually identified a black rat snake and let it go back during turkey season, but it almost didn't occur to me at all to take a picture.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Great pics,  how close did you get to it?


----------



## Topwater (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome shots!!!!


----------



## germag (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice snake, awsome pics. Good job.


----------



## cre8foru (Jun 25, 2011)

really cool shots


----------



## quinn (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice shots!I hope you had your zoooom!


----------



## leo (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice captures, great job on getting the "cotton" mouth...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome photography! Some of the best pictures I've seen on here!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 26, 2011)

Some great shots.  I believe I would have liked more than 200mm for the lens though.

Hoss


----------



## noggin nocker (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I was about 5 feet but this guy was just interested in going the other way.  I had my 70-200 on the camera but it was actually hurting me because I could not get it to autofocus at 200mm at that distance(I could not get further back due to trees).  I had to go to manual focus.


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 26, 2011)

nice pics...what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 26, 2011)

jabb06 said:


> nice pics...what kind of camera do you use?


According to EXIF, those were shot with a Nikon D300s. 

Very nice (and a little scary) shots!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 26, 2011)

Great detail - beautiful captures!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 28, 2011)

I have seen so many of them things in the Altamaha jungle and they always give me the creeps. I have about stepped on no telling how many, through the years.

I've had them chase me! I've had them hiss very loud at me, too!


----------



## lisa1914 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great Pictures


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 28, 2011)

cool pix of a mean critter ....


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 28, 2011)

This Photo defines the word RESPECT very crisply .. Great Shot..!!!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are some smokin closeups.Fantastic detail.


----------

